# Firefox 4 Final Available Now



## leo61611616 (Mar 21, 2011)

The final version of Firefox 4 is officially releasing tomorrow, however it is now available for download at the Mozilla FTP server for all supported operating systems and languages.

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-1bXsKGRA_sI/TYckUu4fmRI/AAAAAAAALuw/j1FRyslOYsg/s1600/firefox-4-final.jpg​
Download [Direct-link]


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally ! however will have to see how many extensions get broken !


----------



## paroh (Mar 21, 2011)

Just install it and the launch time is really very fast as compare to any previous version of firefox for me

For linux and mac user the link is below

Firefox 4.0 for Linux (x86, x64)
*releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-4.0.tar.bz2

Firefox 4.0 for Mac
*releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/mac/en-US/Firefox 4.0.dmg


----------



## Garbage (Mar 22, 2011)

Firefox 4 is officially released today. Grab your copy at Firefox web browser


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I am using it. Looks more like Google Chrome!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2011)

hey add-on compatibility ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 22, 2011)

Wisestamp is working when you right click and insert the email signature manually. Toolbars ain't working. Adblock plus is working.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2011)

Think I'll move to Firefox 4 from Chromium.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! Firefox 4 already in PCLOS repo  Impressive.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

Great great looking, superb boot up time as I said, but the Norton Toolbar extension is really boring! Any of you guys having the issue? I mean, it's saying - 'The Norton Toolbar isn't incompatible with this browser'. Any ideas???
Have a look,
*img845.imageshack.us/img845/3102/77129008.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2011)

its superb and smooth...Loved it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 23, 2011)

My StatAid extension is not compatible with FF 4, all my bookmarks  waiting for update from StartAid.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

downloading.................


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 23, 2011)

same here.... downloading... opera user.. i'll give it a try


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Great great looking, superb boot up time as I said,


yep.
new firefox rocks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 23, 2011)

it's really good... but opera feels faster


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> yep.
> new firefox rocks



Absolutely , just lovin' it.

@SSK- Opera might be faster, but to me stability is a big factor, which is far better in FF imo. No offense to your comment, you keep using Opera as you like it, but I'll keep FF as my default browser, had it for last 4 years and with this new stuffs who knows how longer more....


----------



## reddead (Mar 23, 2011)

i am running the firefoz 4 beta...is it not supposed to update itself ???


----------



## adi007 (Mar 23, 2011)

FF4 is a very good update ..
The only thing i miss is the individual tab process allocation like chrome where one tab hang will not affect others and we can kill the tab stand alone..

BTW chrome achieved much more than other browsers in so little time 
If all my extensions are available in chrome, it will be time to say good bye to FF 



NIGHTMARE said:


> My StatAid extension is not compatible with FF 4, all my bookmarks  waiting for update from StartAid.



You can use firefox inbuilt sync  though you cant edit or view your bookmarks in a web based system like Start Aid or Xmarks


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

adi007 said:


> BTW chrome achieved much more than other browsers in so little time


It's all about marketing and commercial power of Google. Mozilla and Opera can't do what Google has done.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 23, 2011)

FF4 is so cool. Absolutely awesome.
There is one change in FF4 that is irritating me. The developers have swapped the position of "Open link in new tab" and "open link in new window" options available on mouse button right-click. Now I'm ending up opening a new window instead of a tab


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

webgenius said:


> FF4 is so cool. Absolutely awesome.
> There is one change in FF4 that is irritating me. The developers have swapped the position of "Open link in new tab" and "open link in new window" options available on mouse button right-click. Now I'm ending up opening a new window instead of a tab


Why not use the middle mouse click?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

IDM CC 6.9.1 
Not available for Firefox 4.0?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

Been using it since the RC stages. Its awesome.!

However, the interface feels like its copied from Opera. 
i mean Opera 11 already has the same interface.


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 23, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> IDM CC 6.9.1
> Not available for Firefox 4.0?


IDM CC has been updated to 7.2.7 and works with Firefox 4.
Download from here: Internet Download Manager Integration guide for Firefox



> However, the interface feels like its copied from Opera.



Tabs in title bar are just like Chrome.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

Why is everyone copying stuff from Chrome like minimalistic UI & Tabs over the address bar ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2011)

For Ubuntu users:

Firefox 4 PPA for Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 users



> Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 users wanting to upgrade to the latest release of Mozilla Firefox can do so by adding the Firefox Stable PPA to their system sources.
> 
> To do this, open up the Ubuntu Software Center, head to Edit > Software Sources and click the ‘Other Software’ tab. Press ‘Add’ and then paste ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable into the relevant field.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Why is everyone copying stuff from Chrome like minimalistic UI & Tabs over the address bar ?


Anything wrong with it?

Everyone copied Tabs and other features from Opera. Everyone copied extensions from Firefox. Nothing wrong if it gives you a better product.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Why is everyone copying stuff from Chrome like minimalistic UI & Tabs over the address bar ?



Always though tabs on top was an Opera's invention.
Anyway tabs on top and space saving UI is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 23, 2011)

FF4 in PCLOS has the same old UI, no tabs on the windows bar.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 23, 2011)

It is just a pleasure to use Firefox 4 on a Windows 7 PC. Really pleasing interface.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Anything wrong with it?
> 
> Everyone copied Tabs and other features from Opera. Everyone copied extensions from Firefox. Nothing wrong if it gives you a better product.



One side you claim that Chrome is useless & only achieved a market share due to Google's marketing & on the other side, you justify copying things from Chrome (from a useless browser, that is). How can it become a better product copying things from a useless product ?


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> One side you claim that Chrome is useless & only achieved a market share due to Google's marketing & on the other side, you justify copying things from Chrome (from a useless browser, that is). How can it become a better product copying things from a useless product ?


When did I ever claim Chrome is "useless" and "only" achieved a market share due to Google's marketing? 

And I'm posting this through Chromium in Arch Linux. 

PS: Chromium is my default browser.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes FF has borrowed from opera and Chrome.. so what ? 
I look for the better product .. If someone else starts a browser and combines all goodness of IE,FF,Chrome and Opera ; will ditch FF .. 
Really dont know how people will fall in love with some software/hardware products and become fan-boys


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 23, 2011)

its good !


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> One side you claim that Chrome is useless & only achieved a market share due to Google's marketing & on the other side, you justify copying things from Chrome (from a useless browser, that is).



what he said earlier was Chrome is one of the fastest growing browser. not only cause its fast, but its a Google product. there is ad everywhere. Chrome is not useless but some prefer FF for the extension support & some other reasons.



pauldmps said:


> How can it become a better product copying things from a useless product ?



can IE become a better browser if it sheds the default looks & goes for something like Safari? is it rated high in TDF even after a fresh UI overhaul? 

PS: using Chrome since 2yrs(since 1st release). secondary browser is Opera. last used FF in 2009.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> there is ad everywhere.


This.

Google had put a small message on their search engine page and in YouTube. "Try out Google Chrome." Everyone uses these two sites extensively. Then they also own Adsense. They also published advertisement in Indian newspapers.  (In Hindi newspapers too )

Can Mozilla and Opera Software do that?

Microsoft can; but IE sucks unlike Chrome so it's a completely different story.


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 24, 2011)

ico said:


> Google had put a small message on their search engine page and in YouTube. "Try out Google Chrome." Everyone uses these two sites extensively. Then they also own Adsense. They also published advertisement in Indian newspapers.  (In Hindi newspapers too )



Not to forget the free publicity Chrome got during one KBC episode as well.


----------



## rockfella (Mar 24, 2011)

It has been copied straight from OPERA 11. Good though. I've started liking opera more than FF. My mom uses the speed dial feature of opera hence i don't use it or i would use it over FF now anyday.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

rockfella said:


> It has been copied straight from OPERA 11.





and yes my mom uses Opera's speed dial feature too, but she is an amateur in PC stuff needless to say


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

ico said:


> This.
> Microsoft can; but IE sucks unlike Chrome so it's a completely different story.



So you are accepting that even if Microsoft advertises IE (it does on this forum itself), then also it won't gain market share but if Google advertises, then it gains market share.

Anyways, it is not an argument but don't put Chrome behind FF & Opera. It is as powerful as them if not better.


And I tried FF 4 today. Its minimalistic UI is great (borrowed from Chrome), Single menu for options at top is great (borrowed from Opera, which borrowed it from Chrome) & even tabs management has improved - now tabs pull out flexibly as new window & can be merged into single window(again copied from Chrome). Speed is still slower than Chrome.

Even the "about" box checks for updates like Chrome.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 24, 2011)

Google has littered the web with small "Use Chrome Browser" and its like you can't hide from it no matter which sites you visit. Its there in your face.

Similar: One can't hide from the stupid high pitched news channels in India.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> So you are accepting that even if Microsoft advertises IE (it does on this forum itself), then also it won't gain market share but if Google advertises, then it gains market share.


Firstly, Microsoft can't advertise the way Google can. Google's homepage is the most visited page in the world. Their Adsense service is the most used in the world. YouTube again is the third most used website in the world. Just having something like "Try out Google Chrome" would woo so many people you'd ever imagine.



pauldmps said:


> Anyways, it is not an argument but don't put Chrome behind FF & Opera. It is as powerful as them if not better.


Chrome, Firefox and Opera are my default browsers in Linux, Mac and Windows respectively.



pauldmps said:


> And I tried FF 4 today. Its minimalistic UI is great (borrowed from Chrome), Single menu for options at top is great (borrowed from Opera, which borrowed it from Chrome) & even tabs management has improved - now tabs pull out flexibly as new window & can be merged into single window(again copied from Chrome). Speed is still slower than Chrome.
> 
> Even the "about" box checks for updates like Chrome.


Everyone copied the very idea of a web browser from Mosaic.  Internet Explorer 7 has to be the first browser which gave the minimalistic UI by getting rid of the menu bar by default.  No one talks about it? But Chrome got rid of the title bar, I must say.

Here's how Opera looked to me 4 years ago with a very minor tweak:

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/3525/omenubarbutton.png

And here's how it looked in Mac:
*img62.imageshack.us/img62/6051/opera9.th.jpg (Menus are always on top for a Mac application)

Notice the closed tabs button on the right corner.

You could customize your UI completely in Opera since the version 6/7.

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/6910/operacustomize.th.jpg Drag and drop items to remove them.

Things existed before Chrome came, you just had to discover them. 

Everyone copies things from everywhere. Nothing wrong.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2011)

--

does anyone get angry with these things??

*img810.imageshack.us/img810/8123/chromeccleaner.png This was checked by default, I had to uncheck it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2011)

Never found Chrome ads to be irritating to be honest (though never use Windows and never came across CCleaner and other stuff). Their ads are usually subtle and not "on your face type" at least in my experience.
As for Microsoft marketing their browser they do, check out TDF by logging out. 
And the "Designed for IE6" is supposed to market an "Internet Explorer" anyway.


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 25, 2011)

ico said:


> --
> 
> does anyone get angry with these things??
> 
> *img810.imageshack.us/img810/8123/chromeccleaner.png This was checked by default, I had to uncheck it.



Hate it!! Developers are quite successful with such tactics as there are many users who would go on clicking Next after Next during installations.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2011)

leo61611616 said:


> IDM CC has been updated to 7.2.7 and works with Firefox 4.
> Download from here: Internet Download Manager Integration guide for Firefox



thanks


----------



## murphw (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been using firefox for quite a while now and i have been pretty disappointed on how things are turning out.  It all started with that plug-in container they incorporated on the latter releases of version 3.  It was a good idea to be able to save your session even if plug-ins crash but it makes the interface really slow bordering annoying. Now they changed the look and went down chrome street. Being minimalistic is beauty but tools should still be present with physical buttons always readily available.


----------

